# angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder



## rob (28. Februar 2006)

hallo aus wien meine lieben!
wie hier angekündigt ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68603&page=3 ) einige erste fotoeindrücke unserer fantastischen reise.
für den bericht muss ich mir erst zeit nehmen.hoff ich bekomme ihn diese woche noch geschrieben.hier wird es dann auch einen link zu einer webfotogalerie mit fast allen bildern geben.sind ja einige hunderte
viel spass mit den fotos und die besten grüsse
rob


steenbras





erfolgreiche südafrikanische kabeljou fänger




spotted garlic shark





unser guide jake mit seinem traum kabeljou




sun protected:q




hart am fisch




cape cross




warten auf den hai




caprivi impression




okawango impression




unser guide im okawangodelta botswana zu den geistern betend das uns das gewitter nicht trifft




shopping





achtung es geht gleich weiter mit mehr!!!


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

shamvuracamp wohnzimmer okawango caprivi




ein tigerfisch und stolzer fänger





wehe dem der gebissen wird




mark vom shamvura mit einem schönen bream-super speisefisch!




ständige gewitter um uns,teilweise so heftige blitze das du denkst die welt geht unter




skelettküste
jake hart im fight mit einem 100 kilo kupferhai,leider nach 1,5 stunden drill verloren.




no coment














robs erster kupferhai.nach tradition musste ich diesen auf die schnauze küssen.hab ihn auch selber im hüfttiefem wasser wieder released
































achtung noch lange nicht fertig..geht gleich weiter


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

der hammer. bitte auf gar keinen fall aufhören


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

okawangodelta




seeadler




delta




skelett




skelett




skelett




bushman




skelett




okawangofluss




so giftig wie eine kobra




skelett




papyrus im okawangodelta




robbe




relax at mile 100




kleiner nerver


----------



## Quappenqualle (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

******* ist dat geil!!!:q


----------



## Marco O. (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

jo sofort weiter machen !!!!


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

das war jetzt mal nur zum heiss machen!
es gibt noch viele viele andere tolle fotos von fischen,menschen und natur.
die bekommt ihr auch alle zu sehen:m
lg rob


----------



## Dieter1952 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

_Tolle Fotos#6 Rutenhalter am Landrover, Rückwärtsgang rein und ab gehts Kommt für mich leider nie in Frage, Flugangst|rolleyes Freu mich auf die nächsten Bilder._


----------



## mot67 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

#6 #6 #6


----------



## esox_105 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Starke Bilder #6, mehr da von!


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

die gehen auch noch schnell....die anderen kommen dann später.#h#h


----------



## uer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*



> ******* ist dat geil!!!:q


wer recht hat, hat recht und gibt einen #g aus, 

mensch sind dat bilder, den okawangofluss würd ich auch mal gerne beangeln - ein traum


----------



## sunny (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Das muss doch der geilste Urlaub gewesen sein, den du bisher gemacht hast, oder?

Wat für geniale Bilder#6 . Bin jetzt schon auf die nächsten gespannt.


----------



## Dorschi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Spitze Rob! Ich freu mich auf den Rest!|laola: |laola:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Astreine Fotostrecke!

Die Zähne vom Tigerfisch sind ja mächtig beeindruckend, wird der Fisch noch größer als das gefangene Exemplar|scardie:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

...really great impressions...


----------



## Maik (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Is ja der hammer weiter so ich will mehr bilder:q


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

@andreas:der tigerfisch kann bis zu 25 kilo schwer werden.in mittelnamibia gibt es einige stauseen wo sie diese grösse erreichen.diese fische sollen zwar schwer sein, aber nicht so gute kämpfer wie die aus dem fluss.
im okawango werden die burschen bis 10 kilo schwer.welche mit 7 kilo werden öfter gefangen.unser grösster hatte ca 3 kilo.
der tigerfisch ist wirklich der beste fisch den ich je geangelt habe.
ein echter kämpfer und so schnell das du gar nicht mit dem schauen nachkommst.sobald der gut gehakt ist springt er auch sofort hoch aus dem wasser.ein gutes zeichen also:q
bis zu landung springt er dann einigemale garantiert.hab noch nie so die schnur durch das wasser schneiden gehört bei einer fischflucht.
@all: vielen dank!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

*Ey Rob, absolut CRAZIEST Fotos !!!!!!!!!
Echt HAMMERMÄSSIG !!! Finde gar keine Worte .. das ganze Ensemble ist ohne nen Text schon höchst beeindruckend !

ECHT R-E-S-P-E-K-T !!!!!!!*


----------



## michl (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

hi rob,
waaaahhnsinn die fotos;
#r#r#r#r#r
#r#r#r#r

schon mal bei geo vorstellig geworden?


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

danke euch zweien!
ja, wenn ich so die bilder sehe und das material schneide,möcht ich am liebsten sofort wieder hin!ich werd wieder kommen keine frage
lg rob


----------



## JunkieXL (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

echt sehr geile Bilder, da wird man glatt neidisch


----------



## wodibo (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Wow, da kommt Fernweh auf #6
Danke mein Lieblingsösi :m


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> ******* ist dat geil!!!:q


 
dem schließe ich mich an #6 #6 #6


----------



## Dart (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Geniale Bilder, Respeeeeekt#6  #6 
Das macht Lust auf mehr, gerade die Drillszenen mit den Kupferhaien sind für mich der Hammer, gratuliere zu diesem tollen Adventure:m 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Sauberst Rob! #6


----------



## solly (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Das sind echt geile Bilder
#r#r#r


----------



## donlotis (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

#6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Franky (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

@ Rob:
Kann mich, wie in Berlin schon gesagt, nur wiederholen: mir fehlen die Worte bei solchen Bildern... #6 #6 #6


----------



## tidecutter (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

sehr schöne bilder!#r


----------



## Richi05 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Hallo, 

Bilder sagen alles - super #6 

Petri

Richi


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Klasse Bilder Robert! #6 #6 #6 
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Film!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Sehr geile Pics, absolute Oberklasse...da lächtst man nach mehr:m
Wenn Fernweh, dann richtig|rolleyes


----------



## ThomasL (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Astreine Bilder#r


----------



## the-kingfishers (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Das sind ja wirklich schöne Impressionen, was soll man da noch mehr zu sagen!
Wie man sieht war das eine Safari der anderen Art, Raub-Reptil und Raubfisch unter einem Hut! Klasse!

Gruß Kingfishers


----------



## Jetblack (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

@Rob - das sind ja die OBERCOOLEN Impressionen!!  Genial


----------



## bazawe (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Bin sprachlos ...einfach TOP !!!


----------



## Volker2809 (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Absolut geniale Bilderreihe! Ich freu mich schon auf den Bericht und die restlichen Fotos!!


----------



## Jirko (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

holymoly rob, dat sind ja traumhafte impressionen, die du uns hier reingetackert hast – alle achtung mein lieber und nen digges danke dafür #6 #6 #6


----------



## Kurzer (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Der absolute Wahnsinn! Klasse Rob!!!


----------



## bacalo (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> holymoly rob, dat sind ja traumhafte impressionen, die du uns hier reingetackert hast – alle achtung mein lieber und nen digges danke dafür #6 #6 #6


 

Dem schließe ich mich respektvoll an!

Gruß 
bacalo


----------



## Fairlay (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Wie geil ist das denn? :m
Thx


----------



## goeddoek (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Jepp - Suuuuuper #6  

Aber - wo bleibt der Nachschub? Oder war das schon alles an Bericht   |kopfkrat


----------



## BeeJay (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Das sieht nach einer Menge Spass aus! :q
Super gemacht, vielen Dank für die (super)klasse Fotos... 
Davon kann man einfach nicht genug bekommen #6 #6 #6 

BeeJay


----------



## Tiffy (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Mein lieber Mann!

Das sind doch mal Bilder! Besten Dank für die Eindrücke Rob #h


----------



## Drohne (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Gartuliere Robert, Du hat wunderschöne Bilder mitgebracht, echt beeindruckend.#6 Danke sehr dafür.

Mit Deinem rechten Bein _*hast a echts Masl ghobt*,_ wenn der Hai auch nur einmal nach Luft schnappt, brauchst Dir keine Nägel mehr schneiden. 

Übrigens, wie steht dem Werner das Tigerfischgebiss?:q  

LG und Petri Heil an Dich

Drohne


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

#6Klasse Robert...

leider oder zum Glück erst jetzt dazu gekommen hier zu lesen#d

Fernweh kommt auf


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Super geile Fotos!!!


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (1. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Klasse Einblick...wer erweitert da nicht seine Urlaubsziele?!!??!?!#6


----------



## Ansgar (2. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Moin Rob,

Glueckwunsch zum gelungenen Urlaub. 
War selber vor 8 Jahren mal da unten - als ich in Suedafrika gewohnt habe - kann das gut nachvollziehen... )

All the best
Ansgar

PS: God save Africa.


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

...einfach Spitzenbilder Rob.#6 
Das muß echt ein goiler Trip gewesen sein.Ich beneide dich um diese Reise.


----------



## Sxxlflx (2. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

hammergeiul rob...

zu dem skorpion: es dürfte sich dabei um einen vertreter der gattung Parabuthus handeln...hab davon auch einige hier in meinem terrarienzimmer...allerdings sind die zwar sehr giftig, können mit ner kobra aber nicht mithalten...sehen aber 10mal so schön aus...


----------



## rob (2. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

freut mich das euch die fotos gefallen!
motiviert mich umso mehr einen geilen bericht zu schreiben und die restlichen fotos schnell zu veröffentlichen:m
@soulfly: stechen muss der mich trotzdem nicht.sind ja riesig die dinger
tigerfischgebiss konnt ich keine selber mitnehmen,da wir die meissten fische zurückgesetzt haben und bei den verwerteten in den tropen die zeit zu kurz wäre,die ohne fäulnis nach wien mitzubringen.habe mir aber im shamvuracamp um 50 us dollar ein schädelpräparat mitgenommen.das letzte was sie hatten.
für alle wiener und aw'ler zum herzeigen.sieht aus wie von hr giga alien:q
muss ich auch fotografieren und euch einstellen.der hat ja wie ein haifisch ein revolvergebiss.d.h. die zähne wachsen von unten nach und er kann den kiefer nach vorne schieben.
@ansgar: yes!god and all ghosts save afrika!
ganz liebe grüsse aus wien an alle
rob


----------



## stockfisch (2. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Hi Rob, 

hab erst jetzt deine Bilder gefunden .. ist ja ein Wahnsinn .. super Bilder, wunderschöne Natur und Fische .. hast sicher viel schöne Erinnerungen für dich mitgenommen .. naja, vielleicht schaff ichs auch mal nach Afrika zu kommen .. muss mich aber wohl zuerst noch überwinden, in ein Flugzeug zu steigen, mitn VW-Bus wirds ein bisl zach der Weg


----------



## Blue25 (2. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Der HAMMER|smash:  einfach nur Super Bilder #r 



                                      |laola: 






                                 MfG.Blue#6


----------



## rob (3. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

na geh jürgen!
sei ned so zach
immerhin hab ich dort unten einen deutschen aus dem schwabenland kennen gelernt der ist mit seinem fahrrad und zelt seit 3 montaten durch afrika gefahren:q:q
sogar durch die game parks mit den afrikan big 5 ist der mit dem rad.
zum leidewesen der einheimischen ranger:q:q
arger typ!
lg rob


----------



## sunny (3. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Rob, du stellst doch wohl noch mehr bilder rein, oder? Büüüddde!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (3. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

....und wenn der rob keine bilder mehr reinstellt...dann ist doch wohl klar, dass einer von euch wieder rüber muss um noch mehr zu machen! geht nicht klar uns hier so anzufixen...brauche nachschub!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob (3. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

es kommen eh noch fünfhundert:q also gemach gemach...nächste woche ist es soweit:m


----------



## powermike1977 (3. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Na Sauber!!!!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (5. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Servas Rob#h !
Also die Bilder sind Spitze einfach ein Traum ohne Worte......#6 #6 #6 
Ich hoffe Du wirst uns in AW Rede und Antwort stehen|bla: :q  :q :q !
Bin schon ganz wuschig auf die nächsten Fotos|uhoh: .
mfg.


----------



## krauthis7 (5. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

wahnsinnnnn habt ihr noch mehr bilder kann mich gar nicht satt sehen


----------



## fingers (5. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

_hallo rob !_

_einfach nur geniale bilder#6 , mehr kann mann nicht dazu sagen, hoffe es kommen noch mehr |jump: !!!_

_              m f g   martin_


----------



## Hardi (5. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Moin Rob,
vom Feinsten Deine Bilder.
Ich Danke Dir.


----------



## Pete (5. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

...mein siebenjähriger stand mal wieder mit offenen augen und offenem mund vor der glotze, als ich ihm deine aufnahmen vorscrollte...ich glaube, mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen...#h #6 

rob...by the way...würde mich freuen, wenn du für mich wieder ne cam für den sommer bereitstellen könntest...diesmal gegen fairen obulus...mein einchipper is letzte woche verreckt und der berliner cam-verleiher hat zb. die xm2 aus dem programm genommen...ich weiß nun gar nicht, wie was im sommer auf celluloid kommt...


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

@ Pete
Vielleicht kann der Knurri dir helfen.


----------



## Pete (5. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

nanü??? inwieweit denn, mein hasimausi??? hast du dir was richtig gutes zugelegt??? lass mal hören, ralfi...


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Vorausgesetzt eine Panasonic NV-GS 140  reicht dir.


----------



## Pete (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

ja, mit der liebäugle ich auch ein wenig, was die neuanschaffung fürs private anbelangt...muss aber noch ne weile warten, die entwicklung der letzten drei jahre schafft riesen löcher auf unseren konten...hab grad die nachzahlungen der medien bekommen (gas 400,-, wasser 300,-, strom 80 euro...ich weiß nicht, wo das noch alles hinführen soll...will mich nicht ausheulen, aber momentan ists arg)...
prinzipiell würde die gs 140 reichen, dreichipper mit sicher guten aufnahmen...nur weiß man wieder nicht, wie das mit dem wackeln ist...grade aufm boot...soll ja wieder dvd-reif werden, womöglich auch mit dem anspruch der veröffentlichung...den aufnahmen mit den leichten handycams sieht man leider oft sofort an, dass da kein stabiliser benutzt wurde...

die kosten für die kamera übernimmt uer, so waren wir verblieben...mal sehen, vielleicht meldet sich rob ja noch...wir könnten natürlich auch zwei cams gebrauchen
wir würden denn auf dein angebot zurückkommen, ralf!!!!!! besten dank erst mal...das gerät würde vom 21.7.- bis 8.8. gebraucht werden...vielleicht brauchst du sie zu der zeit ebenfalls...;+


----------



## uer (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*



> die kosten für die kamera übernimmt uer, so waren wir verblieben...


 mir bleibt ja wohl nichts anderes übrig - will ja auch mal im mittelpunkt stehen  |supergri 

mit knurri werd ich mir bestimmt schon einig - näääää mein gutster   
|licht - #g + :#2: = |kopfkrat 

ralf, bei dem feinen gerät müssten wir beide auch mal ein projekt starten - was sagste dazu 

#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Bin für alle Projekte so fern es die Zeit erlaubt zu haben.


----------



## rob (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

sorry pete!
aber zu dieser zeit sind alle unsere kameras in verwendung!
musst da wohl knurris hilfe in anspruch nehmen:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Pete (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

schade...
aber irgendwas professionelles werd dennoch zusätzlich auftreiben...


----------



## FraBau (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Serwas Rob#h 

Tolle Bilder, die du hier reingestellt hast.....bin schon gespannt auf die Fortsetzung|supergri


----------



## Fitti (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Also Rob die Bilder sind der absolute Megakracher #6 , da wär ich doch gleich da geblieben und hätte den Rückflug abgesagt....|rolleyes


----------



## havkat (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Moin rob!

Watt soll ich sagen..........

Hast nicht zu viel versprochen.


----------



## Reisender (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Moin rob !!! #h 

Kann es sein das du auf einigen Fotos Schwächelst ???? Was ich natürlich nicht Glaube.#d #d 

Aber hat man/n nicht Gelernt die Rute in einer Hand zu halten und Locker mit der anderen die Kurbel zu drehen ???? So aus dem Handgelenk....Hmmm !! ich glaube ich habe mich versehen, denn das bist du bestimmt nicht der die Rute über die Schulter Trägt.|bla: |bla: |bla: 

Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die anderen Bilder und Berichte.|wavey: |wavey: #6 #6


----------



## sunny (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> es kommen eh noch fünfhundert:q also gemach gemach...nächste woche ist es soweit:m




Es ist nächste Woche|krach: |supergri .


----------



## stockfisch (6. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nächste Woche|krach: |supergri .



stimmt .. also wo ist der Nachschub? *lächz*  |supergri


----------



## Reisender (10. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Schub-----Nach----Nachschub----|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

*Traumhafte Fotos* #6


----------



## aichi (10. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Hast du nicht noch mehr Fotos? 
Also, super Bilder.

Gruß aichi|wavey:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Halb Deutschland wartet auf den Bericht und mehr Bilder.
Was ist denn da los in Österreich ?


----------



## mika (21. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Super Sache, tolle Bilder - mehr bitte


----------



## gismowolf (21. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Hollala,die hätt ich ja bald total übersehen!!Tolle Fotos hast Du da nach Hause gebracht!!........Ich will noch mehr sehen!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob (21. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

danke leute!
ich habs noch immer nicht geschafft einen bericht zu schreiben:c
aber ich setz mich jetzt wiirklich hin und mach zu:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> danke leute!
> ich habs noch immer nicht geschafft einen bericht zu schreiben:c
> aber ich setz mich jetzt wiirklich hin und mach zu:m
> lg aus wien
> rob


Penetrant, wie einige nun mal sind = Wir warten weiter ! Nur keinen Stress.


----------



## Franky (21. März 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Wart.... :q:q


----------



## sharkhooker (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Moin
Atemberaubene Bilder!!!!!
Aber auch ich vermisse den Nachschub!
Vielleicht kann Rob mal dem Abhilfe verschaffen!

P.S. Auch mir kribbelt es schon wieder in den Fingern!

Petri


----------



## rob (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

servus sharkhooker!
der erste bericht steht doch schon lange mit allen bildern im board:m
guckst du hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74153 (oder im maimagazin!)
wünsche dir viel spass beim durchschauen!
der 2 teil des berichtes wird auch bald folgen.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## abidin (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

#6#6#6süper bilder


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> servus sharkhooker!
> der erste bericht steht doch schon lange mit allen bildern im board:m
> guckst du hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74153 (oder im maimagazin!)
> wünsche dir viel spass beim durchschauen!
> ...


Moin
Muss ne sehr schöne Zeit gewesen sein!

Dachte nur es wären noch mehr Haie zu sehen!
Auf 80% von den Bildern sind ja gar keine Fische zu sehen!?
Trotzdem sehr schön!

Petri


----------



## siegbert (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Hallo Rob,
das war ja ein toller Urlaub,habe jetzt erst deinen Bericht gelesen ,ich war auch schon zwei mal dort aber in Swakopmund, leider habe ich nur kleine Haie gefangen ca 1m,aber trotzdem Spass gemacht,hatte auch schon einen Bericht über Namibia eingestellt,fliege im November für 4 Wochen wieder runter um meine Schwiegereltern zu besuchen und um zu Angeln natürlich.

#6


----------



## rob (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

hello siegfried!
der zweite teil mit swakop und cape cross kommt bald zum lesen!
werde deinen namibiabericht suchen und lesen.wünsch dir eine schöne zeit unten!das mit den haien ist so eine sache.wir hatten wirklich glück einen guten tag zu erwischen.die anderen haitage waren bei uns auch mau,aber dafür das normale brandungsfischen auf kabeljou,steenbras,cajoun und co umso erfolgreicher und spassiger!
lass mal hören wie es dir unten so ergangen ist!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## angler0507 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Wow, habe den Thread jetzt erst entdeckt. Das sind j a wirklich sensationelle Bilder!#6 #6 #6 
Mehr davon!  :k


----------



## siegbert (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

jo werde ich natürlich machen

einen schönen gruß


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (24. September 2006)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

einfach nur geil die bilder.....


----------



## fischerkoenig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angelsafari namibia-die ersten bilder*

Lebenstraum,einfach Spitze


----------

